# First Time From Clones



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 13, 2014)

So I got 12 Clones the other day and I thought I would give them a Run in my new space. 
4x4 Tent
400 Watt MH
1000HPS
Promix soil and Botanicare nutes.

This is only my second grow to date. The last grow went well and I learned SO much but Heat got me and my buds were very loose and fluffy from it. So I hope to not make the same mistakes again.

Strains are RoccaBerry,Concusion and OG 

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418523693.721650.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418523707.677329.jpg


I just put the clones into the soil Today. 

I was Told just to water the cubes and place them into the soil but not water the soil how long should I wait to water them?


----------



## Bswe22 (Dec 14, 2014)

How long did it take for the cubes to dry out before the transplant? Wait that long and then just water where the cube is in the soil. Then the next watering you will make the area you water a little bit bigger than the last watering. By the 3rd or 4th watering you should be doing the entire pot. That's what I have been doing each time I transplant into a bigger pot and it seems to work. You do this because MJ needs to dry out a bit before they get watered again so the roots can get some O2. This is what I've learned from this forum anyway. Please correct me everybody if I'm mistaken. That's going to be one rockin tent in a month!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 14, 2014)

Water deeply then allow to dry to when your finger is in the dirt it should feel dry up to the second knuckle.  They don't want to dry to the point of wilt...tooo dry.  Those look like they need a deep water to me.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 14, 2014)

We got problems guys please help
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418585116.226349.jpg


I only waterd the cube when I put into soil not the soil itself and most of my girls are droopy . Should I water all of the soil with PH water?


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 14, 2014)

Water the entire pot always, shallow watering is never a good idea.


----------



## zem (Dec 14, 2014)

jeez most of your plants look quite done for i'm sad to say


----------



## zem (Dec 14, 2014)

turn of the light straight away and pray that some will pick back up. it is the light intensity that they are not used to that can cause such rapid death


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 14, 2014)

Should I put weak ones under T5


----------



## zem (Dec 14, 2014)

wait until they perk back up, then set your light at intervals like 15mins on 30mins off, and so on, they harden up in couple of days


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 14, 2014)

ahh . yeah u gotta keep them wet . and under a t5 mabye with some humidity. grreen mojo bro


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 14, 2014)

Yea put 5 Fire OG beans in water cause I'm sure I'll have some death in the AM


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

I notice that you have bushed the exhaust down to 4" from 6".  This in effect cuts your air flow more than 50%--6" circle 28.26 sq inches, a 4" circle 12.56 sq inches.  This is probably part of your heat problem.  I really think that a 1000W light needs the entire 6" of exhaust to adequately exhaust the heat.  Also, I noticed a piece of dryer ducting just hanging with an open end at the bottom of the tent...what does this ducting go to?  If this is the intake on the light, I would recommend taking the intake air from outside the tent.  

I always water until run off.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 15, 2014)

So they designed the light wrong your saying? How do you get the flange on the light bigger ? Just like your a plumber I'm an hvacr tech well aware of CFM. Thanks for your concerns but heat isn't my problem now it was in the summer in my old grow spot but not this one.

The white duct is a passive intake my temps max out at 74F never higher

All my girls but 2 look like they will pull threw .

Put my beans in damn paper towel to germ hope they open Tommorow


----------



## TangieDank (Dec 15, 2014)

yeah exhaust should be all 6" or 8-6". will give you better flow .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> So they designed the light wrong your saying? How do you get the flange on the light bigger ? Just like your a plumber I'm an hvacr tech well aware of CFM. Thanks for your concerns but heat isn't my problem now it was in the summer in my old grow spot but not this one.
> 
> The white duct is a passive intake my temps max out at 74F never higher
> 
> ...



You can see from the pics that the reflector has 6" ducting and that it has been bushed down to 4" with 4" dryer ducting   You may be okay while running the 400W MH, but I believe that when you get the 1000W HPS in there that the 4" ducting is not going to cool the space.

I am glad that most of your plants have recovered.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 16, 2014)

So a little update today. 
We had a death lil Timmy is no longer with us but 3 new beans of some Fire OG took his spot
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418761943.886679.jpg

I have 3 clones right now that are recovering and looks like they might make it. The other 8 look just fine
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418762005.033812.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1418762015.028667.jpg


So just a little update. I am trading a buddy a Fire OG clone for a Tangie clone can't wait for those genetics
Green mojo everyone


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 17, 2014)

I am so glad that most recovered.  I am not sure how well you know this friend and his grow, but examine the plant well for any insects or disease.  One of our members get a clone from a friend infected with spider mites.  You do not want "The Borg".  Hopefully we will be able to trade seeds, clones, and plants like we do veggies.  Both the Fire OG and the Tangie sound great.  I do love that kush taste!


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 17, 2014)

Next time you see clones going down like that, reduce temps, and cover the plants with a cloche, I like milk jugs with the cap removed.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 17, 2014)

Well got me a MH 1000watt bulb now for veg hope the plants enjoy it a lot more.
Lyfespan I do not get what you are talking about? Like cut the bottom out and out it over as a cap


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 17, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Well got me a MH 1000watt bulb now for veg hope the plants enjoy it a lot more.
> Lyfespan I do not get what you are talking about? Like cut the bottom out and out it over as a cap



Yes like a cover.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 18, 2014)

Did my first feeding tonight with my Botinacare products. I have 7 Fire OG seeds that have opened and one that's broken soil. I'm not sure if I like growing from clone yet but we will see how they turn out. I just think some of the clones that I was given were very badly rooted cause the one that died didn't even have roots just looked like a stick


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 22, 2014)

So update
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419292360.682929.jpg

The clones seem to be doing ok except for 3 of them I will probably pull the plug on them soon. To make room
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419292410.783100.jpg

4 Fire OG have broken soil and 5 Jack here's have germed and placed into soil.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419292456.531606.jpg

Brewed some worm casting tea for watering Tommorow .


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2014)

You'll  love cloning once you get the hang of it.

Be careful with the tea.  You can still burn small plants if it is too strong.  Co you have anything to check the ppms?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 24, 2014)

No I do not check ppms. It can't be that strong cause I out a bit on the seedlings and they loved it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 28, 2014)

So small update 
View attachment 221017
 seedlings
View attachment 221019
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419805209.899823.jpg
 girls in the tent.
I am fighting a infest of spider mites right now. Hope to win.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Update
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420170365.469309.jpg


----------



## zem (Jan 2, 2015)

things are looking up  all these plants I can picture them overgrowing that space, and you will have like weed branches perking out from the sides of this tent LOL kidding...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yup it's gonna get hectic. Some of the plants have been pulled just to have ranch princess re pot them lol. She won't waste anything. So scraggly red cup ones are garbage. It's gonna be interesting in flower that's for sure.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2015)

Update
I lifted the babies
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420333977.238245.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420333985.346373.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420333992.840696.jpg


I am watching for light burn or bleaching looks good so far.
Tent stays 76F with ballast over 100% and sealed. Can't wait to flower with these lower temps.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 4, 2015)

Gonna call the Gas supplier Tommorow and see if I can Trade in my Nitro tank for a CO2 Tank and run CO2 in my tent. The guy I bought the tent from will sell me a regulator for $60 and I will just use a timer till funds alow proper controller.


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2015)

IMO you are still ways from being able to get the benefits of CO2 enrichment. if you don't have your grow fully dialed in, then it will not be of real benefit, and the trouble will not be worth it. it is now time to focus on improving your growroom and gaining experience


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 5, 2015)

How is it not dialled in?


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2015)

there are still many things that will improve your grow before CO2. Do you have your environment dialed to the right temps in all seasons? do you have the right canopy management techniques? do you have enough light intensity to introduce CO2? and A/C to control the temps in 100% sealed tent? are you fully able to feed and respond to your plants' deficiencies in time to get the maximum out of them? 

if for example you had deficiencies or undetected problems, anything that can go wrong and believe me, things will go wrong somewhere, then this will overcome any CO2 enrichment and it will be a waste. that is JMO, that you can get a few more grows going, then, you can choose if you want to introduce CO2 or not. actually, I never introduced CO2 for the simple reason that I don't grow commercially, i can satisfy my needs easily with regular venting, so in my case, it is not worth the trouble at all, in order to increase my yield by say 20%, to go through the fuss of sealing and getting A/C, higher electric and most of all, having to change that tank regularly  to me, this sounds just crazy to do because i only grow for personal...


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 6, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420600337.806698.jpg

Girls are all looking good
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420600356.450583.jpg

This is my garden lol


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 6, 2015)

Are you going to do any training on these plants or topping? I don't  like the color, in real life are they a different green?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

You talking the tent ones rose?
Most in big pots have been topped as well as you can see the tape LST the plants.

More detail on the " off green" comment thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2015)

Yes Stank, are the plants in the tent the color they show here? Sometimes the camera makes them look a different color or the lights. IF they are that color looks like they may need something like N. I can't see that well, i keep trying to make the tent pic bigger. How bout when you have time take some close up of a plant or two.

I haven't found the taped LST.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

Yea you can Barely see the tape on the last one on the right but the tape is all turned towards the wall so it's just not you. 

They were fed with max nutes 4 days before the pics. The nutes where so strong I was worried about the burn.  Thought they might be a little light but dark green is not good also so I didn't see yellow so I was happy. I'm letting them dry out real well and then was gonna due water but if my pics show to light I will have to feed them.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 7, 2015)

I bet they will be fine if you feed 4 days ago.... green mojo to your grow.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 7, 2015)

So I am trying to keep a low and even canopy till my others get bigger 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420673241.715925.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420673249.522163.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420673256.415235.jpg


They look the right green to me. I think Rose just wants to get me going. LOL it's an easy task as I Hoover over them. When I transplanted them I added like 1/4 worm casting


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

So I kinda over did it and now I got too many plants
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420935009.525639.jpg

What would be the best course of action? Veg these out as big I can in 4x4 tent then build flower tent from plastic so I can flower with room. I got a 1000watt light.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 10, 2015)

I thought my 4x4 was crowded with 9 plants.


----------



## zem (Jan 11, 2015)

1kw would not cover a lot more than 4x4, it would do 5x4 or so. IMO 6-8 plants that are of similar bigger size and begin flowering them now, the rest yoou can leave for another run. do not make the mistake of overcrowding your flowering chamber, it will diminish your grow by a lot


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421372150.547890.jpg

The Tent is turned into a jungle.

So I can't stop I'm addicted to growing I got rid of 2 and got 4. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421372263.850850.jpg

I am gonna have them under my T5 and see how it goes. 
My light
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421372347.651772.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421372356.441286.jpg

I got 3 DNA Tangie and 1 Barney's TAngerine Dream


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 18, 2015)

Update
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421559048.304820.jpg

Mylar backing just for THG
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421559069.498241.jpg

Tent still looks like a jungle one of the RoccaBerry committed sucide. She was laying on her side. Tryed to prop her up. The 8 bulb T5 can't come quick enough so I can flower.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 18, 2015)

Youre gonna want to space Those out more or flip very soon. Its gonna be very crowded before you know it.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 25, 2015)

Update 
We are in Bloom
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422243274.590777.jpg

I trimmed the girls up. They got flipped Thursday night. Things are looking Good so far. 8 girls in bloom

The veg room 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422243415.974348.jpg

Has some jack herer ,tangie and tangerine dream vegging waiting for the bloom to open. I am doing a test with 2 tangie clones one in smart pot other in a hole pot. See which one does better. I killed a pretty big male in a smart pot and the root ball was huge and stuck into the pot grows huge in that style pot the other pot has a hard challenge.

It's gonna take a but to get the flow of vegging and flowering to get a cycle going.


----------



## StickSticky (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice work stank. Looks like it's going to be good start to the year. How long were they in veg before you flipped?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 26, 2015)

1 month from small sick clones


----------



## cleanbuds (Jan 29, 2015)

Those look really nice glad to see you didn't get spider clones like I did lol. Can't wait to see the flowers with that many plants


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Umm I did get spider clones LOL 
I bounced back some didn't make it
Positive vibes
I will update how the spider clones are doing when lights are on tonight


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 30, 2015)

Update
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422676706.454456.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422676714.881814.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422676722.510630.jpg


First week of bloom all is well


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 7, 2015)

I will have to do a second week update when lights are on. To show how much of a N00B I am.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 7, 2015)

Update second week of Flower
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423362176.007174.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423362186.859797.jpg


All is well in the Bloom Room and I have gotten my veg room dialed in with the T5 Things are going good. Got me a DWC bucket to play around with. Got 4 clippings I'm trying to root so I can start .

I can't wait for this flower to be over and I can get some meds.

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423362311.191213.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423362324.580308.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 8, 2015)

When do you guys start pulling all the Fan leafs off?
Tangie dank trims his plants all the way threw flower but just lightly I wanna only trim till 3 week very lightly like 6 fan leafs max each plant. Do some of you guys pull all the fan leafs like last week of flower so the buds get a lot of light?


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 9, 2015)

Stank,
Your girls are doing great. Don`t really have a favorite way with the fan leafs as I`ve did various ways and can`t say I favor one over another. Try one way with one girl and another way with a another girl. Compare results and see which way YOU like best.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks yooper for popping in


----------



## TangieDank (Feb 10, 2015)

:banana:LOOKIN GOOD :banana:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Today a cool 76F
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423615386.426304.jpg

Starting to see nice crystal production


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2015)

lookin good. what's that thing hanging down near the light with sort of a digital screen and buttons, looks like some sort of controller?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 15, 2015)

I wish ZEM it's a cheap Temp RH meter. I will be doing an update tonight.
Thanks


----------



## EsC420PoT (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks good! Glad you lowered it from 13 or so to around 8. I would honestly only put 4-6 total, but thats a lot better than it was before you flipped. Looks like your doing really good so far, can't wait to see the outcome! Green mojo!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 15, 2015)

Update.
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424054374.044966.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424054383.910136.jpg


I found small PM on the leaves  FML. I cut all of it off and added a second fan. I will be watching like a hawk. I'm 3 weeks into bloom so not much I can use.View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424054504.519696.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 24, 2015)

Update 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424760365.566102.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424760375.228631.jpg


My new light
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1424760393.662761.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 26, 2015)

EsC420PoT said:


> Looks good! Glad you lowered it from 13 or so to around 8. I would honestly only put 4-6 total, but thats a lot better than it was before you flipped. Looks like your doing really good so far, can't wait to see the outcome! Green mojo!




That's cause I had 1 light and it was 2 rooms combined. Now I got 3 rooms a lot more space. This is my second grow. First was killed from noob mistakes

Where are all my Stank hate club members ? Why you no post in my grow log?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 28, 2015)

So my 3 strains are med mans con kush says 60-65 days . The other is RoccaBerry berry moonshine rocket fuel x shishkaberry says it's an 8 week strain. The last is an OG says it's a 70-80 day strain.

Does this sound right to MP?


----------



## MR1 (Feb 28, 2015)

Don't know about the first two but the OG Kush I grew took around 8 weeks I think.
 Checked back and it was closer to the time you have.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 1, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425262871.365422.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425262881.154801.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425262890.681604.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425262899.438416.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425262908.334031.jpg


I can't wait. Another month  it's 2015 and  science can't super grow MJ . On a side note I totally miss predicted when I should start my veg to be ready for when I'm done flower and have a JUNGLE. I am gonna need MP help in how to trim / manage my jungle.


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 2, 2015)

told ya ........


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 2, 2015)

Hah  

I just did "weed whacking" as I like to call it, today in my veg station. Choose stuff to top / FIM / Super Crop / KILL OFF / Make clones / *Tip* leaves. Some people only tip the leaves if they are taking clones. When I have a jungle, I like to tip most all of my fan leaves to make more room to spread out the plants and have better ventilation and light penetration. 

Good luck on your thinning of the herd. It was one of the hardest things for me to "learn" with this.. and I quote learn because there's really nothing to it, but to do it.. and doing it sucks!! I still feel slightly bad to this day whenever I kill one off that I don't need or isn't the right structure. But, like today, after I do it to the first one it's just hours of going through the motions and I rather enjoy it after awhile. That first one generally gets me everytime lol


----------



## Kraven (Mar 2, 2015)

Woot looks great Stank !!


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 2, 2015)

If you take anything too soon you will just be dissapointed in the quality, and you will have  done 3 + months worth of work for almost nothing, your gonna have to learn some patience if your growing cause it all takes time.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh I don't plan on taking anything for another month .

Damn hydro bill put a kink in the expansion and if my bill was that high I'm scared to add another 1000 watt light.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 5, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425604622.971508.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425604633.678759.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425604645.238298.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425604655.162905.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425604663.599698.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1425604673.816939.jpg


Can't wait 3.5 weeks to go.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 11, 2015)

Week 7
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426123866.869075.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426123883.828800.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426123902.281333.jpg


Got some more decals for my light
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426123948.842460.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426123958.033473.jpg


----------



## zem (Mar 12, 2015)

i dont recall how many watts you are running but you can do various things to cut down on your bill.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 12, 2015)

1078watts was 24/7 for a month then 1000watt went 12 hours on 12 off. The 78 watts is constant 24/7.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Mar 13, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> That's cause I had 1 light and it was 2 rooms combined. Now I got 3 rooms a lot more space. This is my second grow. First was killed from noob mistakes
> 
> Where are all my Stank hate club members ? Why you no post in my grow log?



Lol! After a while the bully haters with their "experience" end up leaving you alone after you prove them wrong, show them you did a good job, or they simply feel (said person) could be a lost cause and just detour away....  Any of those reasons will keep them from EVER coming back to your threads. They will see your name and get pissed and not waste their time with it. Whether  or not it was their own naive disagreement, or the other way around... Hence, why my threads are always empty loL! It's just like with any bully, gotta ignore, or put em in their place! Haters gotta hate!! SO LET EM HATE !!! Lookin great tho man!!! Good stuff! How much longer until harvest?

Ey I'm curious tho, how much did it cost you to run that 1078 watts for 24/7??


----------



## zem (Mar 13, 2015)

Stank, tbh, you never provoked me at all, i did notice your tendency to be impulsive, but this adds to your honesty, like you type whats in your heart and never backspace. anyway i dont know who the "haters" are but i wish that you get along well with everybody in mp. 
you are doing a good job improving your grows, keep it up and keep up the sharing


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 13, 2015)

My damn bill was $160 no lights then $660 with lights. That was a MH 1000 watt running 24/7 so that's why I got the T5 to vegg and after I changed the bulbs it was all good with T5. 

Your right ZEM I'm not gonna Fake what I am just to fit in. 
Thanks for popping in.
April fools day is chop day


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 14, 2015)

Maybe I should just get banned and come back as a 60 + organic growing hippie then I'd fit in.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 16, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426557618.904950.jpg


----------



## zem (Mar 17, 2015)

very nice stank, this room exploding with bud


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 17, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> My damn bill was $160 no lights then $660 with lights. That was a MH 1000 watt running 24/7 so that's why I got the T5 to vegg and after I changed the bulbs it was all good with T5.
> 
> Your right ZEM I'm not gonna Fake what I am just to fit in.
> Thanks for popping in.
> April fools day is chop day



Things are looking good, real nice.
If your bill went up that much somethings not right, you are in Ont right? You need to run your light 7pm to 7am when the hydro rate is 1/2 the price of the rest of the day. Look at this chart http://www.ontario-hydro.com/index.php?page=current_rates


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks Dman I'm a cheap guy I run my lights then 
Thanks guys


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 19, 2015)

WEEK 8
Let's have a peak
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814240.142287.jpg

Purple tip monster lol
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814267.267550.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814277.359998.jpg

Smells so good
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814304.535699.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814318.113225.jpg

So close but so Far......
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814344.835239.jpg




I don't have a problem I swear ......
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1426814368.270571.jpg


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 21, 2015)

good job broo . looks like everyone wants to come check out your stuff but no one wants to share any love.:afroweed:. almost doneee


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 21, 2015)

I know it's pissing me off I show love to peoples grows I help n00bs it's like my plants are not dying so nothing to chirp me about. 
I'm about to go EsC420 on them lol


----------



## zem (Mar 21, 2015)

Nice buds Stank! No you don't have a problem, actually the only things that came to my mind that might add to your yield are a screen or a way to even out the canopy, and maybe less flushing for those finishers, i think they will pack even more weight if you starve them less, otherwise, the early girls are looking very healthy, buds frosty DANK!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks ZEM 
It's only my second grow. Last night was the last feeding straight water for 8 days now.
You are so right on the screen will run one when I bloom my sub rosa gear


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 21, 2015)

Color looks cool. Nice Buds ,bud.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 21, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I know it's pissing me off I show love to peoples grows I help n00bs it's like my plants are not dying so nothing to chirp me about.
> I'm about to go EsC420 on them lol



Dont be so needy, the value of your grow is not connected to the amount of activity your journal gets on MP, do your thing and dont sweat the posts in a journal. Does "Wow great job" really change anything in the real world? It doesnt, just roll with it and dont sweat the small things in life.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Dman1234 said:


> Dont be so needy, the value of your grow is not connected to the amount of activity your journal gets on MP, do your thing and dont sweat the posts in a journal. Does "Wow great job" really change anything in the real world? It doesnt, just roll with it and dont sweat the small things in life.




Thanks for the support Dbag I'm not looking for a pity party I'm looking for interaction with other growers about my grow. I can't talk to people about it in real life so I come to MP and share my grow so others can see and we can talk about it.

Your right I don't need 1500 " Great job dude" but people asking question and interacting with me is not a lot to ask for.


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 22, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> Thanks for the support Dbag I'm not looking for a pity party I'm looking for interaction with other growers about my grow. I can't talk to people about it in real life so I come to MP and share my grow so others can see and we can talk about it.
> 
> Your right I don't need 1500 " Great job dude" but people asking question and interacting with me is not a lot to ask for.



No problem, its just when i see a few comments whinning about how your not getting enough attention it starts to sound sad and needy. Have a nice day.


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 22, 2015)

Looking good bro...yea growing can get pretty addicting...I know I've outgrown my space quite a few times...always hard to have to make room! I wanna know what kind of numbers you get on this harvest! Good luck!


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 22, 2015)

P.s. I know sometimes people can come across as rude or as "know it all" but there is a lot of experience on here...just read between the lines and take what knowledge you can get and ignore all the ignorance...no matter where you go your gonna get a lot of that but this site is truly a great place...I don't know where I'd be without everything I learnt on here! Anyways it looks like your doing a great job so keep it up


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 22, 2015)

BigTree420 said:


> P.s. I know sometimes people can come across as rude or as "know it all" but there is a lot of experience on here...just read between the lines and take what knowledge you can get and ignore all the ignorance...no matter where you go your gonna get a lot of that but this site is truly a great place...I don't know where I'd be without everything I learnt on here! Anyways it looks like your doing a great job so keep it up



:aok: :yeahthat:

Great job, looking good.


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 22, 2015)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## BigTree420 (Mar 24, 2015)

Update?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 25, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427327915.073646.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427327928.288586.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427327941.032110.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427328067.739239.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427328078.063286.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427328093.979066.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427328118.674269.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427328134.066854.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427328146.260749.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427328157.709248.jpg


Week 9 of the bloom room


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 26, 2015)

So today is Week 9 of flower. I do not see any Amber trich's my strain say it's a 60-65 day strain. 
I like STRONG indica couch lock style meds so if I chop before I see any amber I will be disappointed right MP?

Is indica ok with all cloudy trich's or wait till amber ones pop up?


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 26, 2015)

So you are at day 63 from the flip? Breeders are usuall optomistic on flowering time, i would give it ATLEAST another week, if not two more weeks. But some strains dont amber as much as others.


----------



## Kraven (Mar 26, 2015)

Really impressed Stank, you nailed it man. I have been popping in just not commenting brother, your kicking butt dude, what an awesome finish :aok:


----------



## zem (Mar 26, 2015)

10 weeks is average, however, those amber trichs can be tricky to spot with a pocket scope, just double check to make sure, indica tends to finish early


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 27, 2015)

Got 15 Gal of RO water to flush with tonight. Gonna go 10 weeks


----------



## DankColas (Mar 28, 2015)

BigTree420 said:


> P.s. I know sometimes people can come across as rude or as "know it all" but there is a lot of experience on here...just read between the lines and take what knowledge you can get and ignore all the ignorance...no matter where you go your gonna get a lot of that but this site is truly a great place...I don't know where I'd be without everything I learnt on here! Anyways it looks like your doing a great job so keep it up



Great point
When reading someones text you don't get voice inflection. You can't really understand how they the author want you to understand it. Not saying it happens every time. Just it happens more than it should.

Keep It Green


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 28, 2015)

Dont matter where ya go,,you will always have a few bad apples,,but MP is the Bomb even with a few SOUR APPLES.:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 28, 2015)

Stank, I just got caught up on your journal, picture in post 74 is beautiful. Back when we had  the "plant of the month", that would have been a great entry. Love the pink on it. 

How is she looking now for trichomes.  Mojo for the finish.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Mar 28, 2015)

nice work love the pics can't wait till the 1st to see end cuts green mojo for ya harvest looks like it will be a good one


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 28, 2015)

This was snapped in the Tent Tonight 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427594777.123552.jpg


Found Amber Trimming party Tommorow chea


----------



## TangieDank (Mar 29, 2015)

:lama::banana:*PARTY TIME*:banana::lama:


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 29, 2015)

Very nice. I want some.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 29, 2015)

^ no soup for you!!


----------



## zem (Mar 29, 2015)

Stank that is DANK!  I don't mean to be an *** as to have something to say every time, but I would never put this bud on a paper let alone a printed one, I would only let touch glass, but that's just me... I'm more anal about things much less about others according to priority I guess... anyway, beautiful buds :tup:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 29, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427666823.967835.jpg

I will just leave that hear....


----------



## Dman1234 (Mar 29, 2015)

You wanted amber and you chopped with none, lol, nice


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

".........................." Read post # 110 .


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1427753995.127821.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Mar 30, 2015)

So final weight and smoke report will be posted when time allows for it.
Check out Stanks new Grow Log Stanks sativa grow


----------

